# foot hold traps?



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

I was told, that they are banning foot hold traps in Utah. Anyone have any info on this? Thanks


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I dont think they can without a 2/3 vote due to proposition 5 or whatever its called that the sfw pushed through a few years ago.....................someone correct me if Im wrong...


----------



## TRAPPER23 (Jun 3, 2008)

It will never happen they passed a law a few years back that made it so the anti's would never beable to out-law foot hold traps like they did in Colorado. My father in law is the president of the Utah trappers association and i'm 100% sure he and I would know by now. I do know that the DWR is going to take one bobcat tag away possible two from us this year because they said it took along time for people to catch bobcats, even though they didn't take into consideration the amount of snow we had this year and most of the traps acrossed the state were covered in 3 feet of snow, and they used pricing of pelts against us wich in the bobcat plan they drew up they said they wouldn't use that to decide if they took tags or left it the same.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

Let alone the guy they popped for getting carried away with the cats....pretty sure he trapped over my line a in a place or 2. I know theres a lot more bobcats than they think.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think they are just banning leghold traps.


----------



## TRAPPER23 (Jun 3, 2008)

Can u tell me the difference between a foot hold trap and a leg hold trap? Utah is not banning any traps they did make a law that you have to have a 300 pound break away on snares and big bear traps with teeth on them have been illegal for along time. If you have information that I don't know please share you got my attention but I think someone is feeding you a bunch of crap.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

My mistake. A leghold trap is the same thing as a foothold trap. They were called leghold traps up until the anti trappers started to whine about how the leghold trap will break the animals leg so the trappers started to call them foothold traps to make it sound more humane.

Anti trapping folks are trying to ban all trapping, but have concentrated on the leghold trap (foothold) trap as the starting place.


----------



## TRAPPER23 (Jun 3, 2008)

Well I can tell you that the Utah Trappers Association will fight to the death before they let the anti-trappers/hunters come to utah and ban foot hold traps like they did in colorado. It will never happen so don't worry about it it is just rumors.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

TRAPPER23 said:


> Well I can tell you that the Utah Trappers Association will fight to the death before they let the anti-trappers/hunters come to utah and ban foot hold traps like they did in colorado. It will never happen so don't worry about it it is just rumors.


Never say never!
My great granddaddy said they could never limit the number of bobcats he caught because that is how he provided for his family. Well...they did! They told him he could only provide one deer per year for his family and then they told him he could only catch 8 fish, then 4, then 2. Times, they change.


----------

